# Tupperdor in the refrigerator?



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

First, I'm of the opinion that the only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask, so laugh if you must at this newb quesion.

I'm going on a 15 day trip to Ireland and as I live in TX, I'm concerned about temperature spikes in my tupperdor. We keep the A/C at about 72 and I haven't seen the temp in the tupperdor go above 74. My concern though, is that when I'm here, I keep a watchful eye on the temp and can apply ice packs or other cooling methods as needed. While I'm gone, I was wondering if it would be a good idea to put my tupperdor in the refrigerator so I know the temp will be good? 

If the refrigerator idea is no good, let's here some other suggestions. I may be just worrying too much, but I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

NO! The fridge is no place for cigars. If your home is at 72 degrees you're fine just get some beads or K/L and keep your RH at around 65%. Keep the tupperador in a dark area where it's cool,,,closet or under the bed...basement is great as well. Putting cigars in a fridge is just going to ruin em.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> NO! The fridge is no place for cigars. If your home is at 72 degrees you're fine just get some beads or K/L and keep your RH at around 65%. Keep the tupperador in a dark area where it's cool,,,closet or under the bed...basement is great as well. Putting cigars in a fridge is just going to ruin em.


++++1111111111 the fridge is no place for gars!


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, for confirming what I was pretty sure was a bad idea.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

That is the exact reason I freeze everything

Helps me sleep at night..


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

Eddie, just off topic slightly mate, but where abouts in Ireland are you going if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Jesus, 

We're goin all over the island starting in Dublin. We'll be hitting Wicklow, Cashel, Cahir, Midleton, Cobh, Cork City/Blarney, Ardmore, Doolin and Ventry. Any suggestion on specific places we should go?


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure I get this.

It's OK to put cigars in the fridge when trying to cool it down pre-freeze, but it's not OK to do it if he's going out of town?

I would think that as long as they are sealed airtight, it would be OK, and probably not much different than the folks up in the great white north who deal with the plummeting temps in the winter.


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

Typical!! You're off to the south/southeast of Eire!!

All my family are from the West (Sligo, Roscommon, Galway etc.) I haven't gone as far south as you are going but I can guarantee you'll love Ireland and all it's charms!! If you ever go back, Galway is really lovely, as is Sligo. Sligo reportedly has one of the best beaches in the world for surfing (Strandhill).

Don't buy too many drinks in Temple Bar (Dublin), it's quite expensive there. Last time I went it was about €4.50/$6.30 for a pint of the lovely black stuff! Temple Bar is where a lot of stag/hen parties are, hence the high prices. Dublin is an amazing city. My family in Sligo think it's _very_ expensive there, I think it's quite comparable to the UK though.

I think you are right to take along your own stash though Eddie, it could get very expensive for you!!! We are not as spoilt for choice this side of the pond as you for cigars as well, you _might_ struggle to get your hands on some of the regular smokes that you are used to. The upside is, you should be able to get some CC's, but at a price!!!

If you ever plan to go back, try the west and the 'North'. The North is an eye-opener, but really enjoyable. If you are a drinker, you may need a new liver when you get home...you've been warned!! You'll love it in Ireland though, I'm certain.

If I can give you any info, I'm happy to do so....don't forget your camera! I wanna see some pictures!

Safe journey :tea:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I'm not sure I get this.
> 
> It's OK to put cigars in the fridge when trying to cool it down pre-freeze, but it's not OK to do it if he's going out of town?
> 
> I would think that as long as they are sealed airtight, it would be OK, and probably not much different than the folks up in the great white north who deal with the plummeting temps in the winter.


This is kinda what I was thinking. Would I just toss my cigars in the crisper drawer of my fridge? No. But I would think they would be fine if they're sealed up airtight, with as little air in the container as possible. I'd be extra cautious nonetheless - maybe double bag your sticks in freezer bags then put them in the Tupperware container.

I assume the issue is you're going to leave the AC off while you're gone? Could you just leave your stash at a neighbor's house?


----------



## damagedcase (Jul 10, 2010)

My place has no AC so in the summer it gets to over 32c with the ambient RH around 80. My smokes lived perfectly well in a tupperdor in the fridge all summer. I'm not saying it is the greatest idea, but I did it and I was fine.

NOTE: One thing I may be worried about keeping them in the fridge could be strange odours making their way into your cigars possibly. I'm a bachelor so there is not much of anything ever in the fridge so its not a problem.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I only have a swamp cooler in the living room of our place. Thankfully the house is small enough that it works for keeping almost everything cool.

I think I will be keeping my things in the disconnected cellar though. Will involve going outside to go down and check on everything all the time, but it stays much cooler down there with no effort.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

damagedcase said:


> My place has no AC so in the summer it gets to over 32c with the ambient RH around 80. My smokes lived perfectly well in a tupperdor in the fridge all summer. I'm not saying it is the greatest idea, but I did it and I was fine.
> 
> NOTE: One thing I may be worried about keeping them in the fridge could be strange odours making their way into your cigars possibly. I'm a bachelor so there is not much of anything ever in the fridge so its not a problem.


The reality of putting ones cigars in tupperware and then into the refrigerator spells doom...it will literally suck the moisture right out of the cigar as they dehydrate. Cigars get their taste from the natural oils and if you take that out of the cigar I don't know what can be good about that? If you put yours in there for a day or two I guess that's ok but for any length of time I really advise not doing that.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

iMarc said:


> I'm not sure I get this.
> 
> It's OK to put cigars in the fridge when trying to cool it down pre-freeze, but it's not OK to do it if he's going out of town?
> 
> I would think that as long as they are sealed airtight, it would be OK, and probably not much different than the folks up in the great white north who deal with the plummeting temps in the winter.


As Gary said, its all about timing. On top of that, if the cigars are vacuum sealed (as many do when freezing) you buy more time. So, a tuperware would not be the best.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> This is kinda what I was thinking. Would I just toss my cigars in the crisper drawer of my fridge? No. But I would think they would be fine if they're sealed up airtight, with as little air in the container as possible. I'd be extra cautious nonetheless - maybe double bag your sticks in freezer bags then put them in the Tupperware container.
> 
> I assume the issue is you're going to leave the AC off while you're gone? Could you just leave your stash at a neighbor's house?


Don't do it............
Those that put them in the frig before freezing, do it for less than 1 day.

Mine go directly in the freezer.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> The reality of putting ones cigars in tupperware and then into the refrigerator spells doom...it will literally suck the moisture right out of the cigar as they dehydrate. Cigars get their taste from the natural oils and if you take that out of the cigar I don't know what can be good about that? If you put yours in there for a day or two I guess that's ok but for any length of time I really advise not doing that.


I'm still not clear on how that happens.

If the tupperware is air tight, then the moisture content within the container shouldn't change.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

iMarc said:


> I'm still not clear on how that happens.
> 
> If the tupperware is air tight, then the moisture content within the container shouldn't change.


Air is still in the tupperware so if you wanted to ensure that there is no air at all...put the cigars in a ziploc..suck all of the air out of the baggie...put it into the tupperware and then you'll achieve what you are looking for. That's an awful lot of trouble when you can do it far more simply by putting your cigars in the tupperware...putting cedar sheets at the bottom and then put 65% beads or KL to keep your RH where you want it. If you know what your temp is going to be ( example the temp is 75 degrees then you want your RH to be at around 62-65%. The goal is to keep your cigars at peak environmental condition so the natural oils don't dry up.

Do an experiment for yourself...get a small tupperware...put a dog rocket in there and let it sit for a few days in the fridge and report back. Seeing is believing and I could dazzle you with science and reports and all that stuff but when you pull that cigar out a week later and it's all dried out and you light it up....the message will ring loud and clear as to why you don't put cigars in the fridge.:drum:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Air is still in the tupperware so if you wanted to ensure that there is no air at all...put the cigars in a ziploc..suck all of the air out of the baggie...put it into the tupperware and then you'll achieve what you are looking for. That's an awful lot of trouble when you can do it far more simply by putting your cigars in the tupperware...putting cedar sheets at the bottom and then put 65% beads or KL to keep your RH where you want it. If you know what your temp is going to be ( example the temp is 75 degrees then you want your RH to be at around 62-65%. The goal is to keep your cigars at peak environmental condition so the natural oils don't dry up.
> 
> Do an experiment for yourself...get a small tupperware...put a dog rocket in there and let it sit for a few days in the fridge and report back. Seeing is believing and I could dazzle you with science and reports and all that stuff but when you pull that cigar out a week later and it's all dried out and you light it up....the message will ring loud and clear as to why you don't put cigars in the fridge.:drum:


I'll give it a try.

I'm aware that cold air holds less moisture, but can't that be countered by putting a larger amount of moisture in with the cigars?

I would have thought that the major cause of drying out is the refrigeration process itself which pulls moisture out of the air and that would be countered by keeping the cigars in an airtight container.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

iMarc said:


> I'll give it a try.
> 
> I'm aware that cold air holds less moisture, but can't that be countered by putting a larger amount of moisture in with the cigars?
> 
> I would have thought that the major cause of drying out is the refrigeration process itself which pulls moisture out of the air and that would be countered by keeping the cigars in an airtight container.


I think you're looking at this backwards as you want your cigars in a stable environment and not just trying to infuse moisture into them and then throw them into the fridge to store them. If what you're trying to do is make your fridge a viable humidor it ain't going to work no matter what shortcut you're looking for. If stable temps are what you want you can opt for this conclusion...turn your AC on or get a coolidor instead of using a tupperware. I'm afraid by trying to infuse too much moisture into your cigar and throwing it into tupperware you're going to upset the whole balance of 70/70 and it's going to be unstable. Stability is what makes cigars flourish in a stable environment. Once again the proof is in the pudding...try your own experiment with what you are talking about and see for yourself what happens to the cigar. How are you going to administer the right amount of moisture in the container before you seal it in the tupperware? You'd be working against yourself in trying to measure enough moisture while the fridge is pulling it out and the whole idea is to create a stable situation.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I think you're looking at this backwards as you want your cigars in a stable environment and not just trying to infuse moisture into them and then throw them into the fridge to store them. If what you're trying to do is make your fridge a viable humidor it ain't going to work no matter what shortcut you're looking for. If stable temps are what you want you can opt for this conclusion...turn your AC on or get a coolidor instead of using a tupperware. I'm afraid by trying to infuse too much moisture into your cigar and throwing it into tupperware you're going to upset the whole balance of 70/70 and it's going to be unstable. Stability is what makes cigars flourish in a stable environment. Once again the proof is in the pudding...try your own experiment with what you are talking about and see for yourself what happens to the cigar. How are you going to administer the right amount of moisture in the container before you seal it in the tupperware? You'd be working against yourself in trying to measure enough moisture while the fridge is pulling it out and the whole idea is to create a stable situation.


Gary,

I don't think the OP was looking for a long term storage solution.

He simply knew that he would be out of the country for 2 weeks and I assume by his temp concerns, his AC will be off or turned way up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

iMarc said:


> Gary,
> 
> I don't think the OP was looking for a long term storage solution.
> 
> He simply knew that he would be out of the country for 2 weeks and I assume by his temp concerns, his AC will be off or turned way up.


That is what I read as well and my comments were just addressing what you asked. Best case scenario for the OP is what we've all been saying on here is that a refridgerator is not a viable humidor and if maybe he knows of somebody who is going to have their AC on for the next 2 weeks whiles he's away he might want to store it there...that's a win win situation right there.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Possibly this is viable? As being discussed in another thread about temp right now.

If put into a cooler with a frozen pack wrappen in towel/plastic bag. Would the pack keep the temp low enough in the cooler for two weeks?


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> That is what I read as well and my comments were just addressing what you asked. Best case scenario for the OP is what we've all been saying on here is that a refridgerator is not a viable humidor and if maybe he knows of somebody who is going to have their AC on for the next 2 weeks whiles he's away he might want to store it there...that's a win win situation right there.


Fair enough. I'm just surprised to hear that cigars in a sealed container with moisture will dry out in 2 weeks when the temperature drops.

How do the posters in the great white north avoid this?


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! Look what I started. 

Well I decided to just bring my whole stash (it's still small, so that was easy) to my in laws and just leave it in the tupperdor here. We've been here three days now and the tupperdor is holding around 73 F/66% which I think is good. I just hope my brother in law doesn't come over here and put a huge dent in my stash . Thanks for all the advice on the refrigerator. 

We fly out to Ireland tomorrow and it looks like I'll have free wifi almost everywhere we stay, so I'll be able to check in here if ball and chain don't keep me too busy.


----------

